# Linode New Data Centers



## caceyjones (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thought this was very interesting that Linode announced new Data Centers to open in Singapore.  And coming soon to Germany too.

https://blog.linode.com/2015/01/16/linode-datacenter-expansion/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya know... I've never actually owned a linode.  

Their Japan location though....  Interesting...


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 16, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ya know... I've never actually owned a linode.
> 
> Their Japan location though....  Interesting...


I'd never owned one until they ran a $50 free credit for new customers promo last summer.  The network in Japan and the VPS performance are good, and they monitor their services and send out emails (and updates) the second there is a problem (hardware, network) which brings me to the next part of my review: maybe I just got stuck on a dud node but there have been 3 _"issues affecting the physical hardware your Linode resides on_" that resulted in downtime of 20-50 minutes each time and reboots and one time when the VPS froze and had to be rebooted in the 5 months I've used them totaling almost 2 hours of downtime.  The hardware problems and freezing put that VPS's uptime ranking near the bottom of the ones I currently use...not what I was expecting given the praise Linode receives.  The node I'm on is one of the newer Xeon® E5-2680 v2 nodes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 16, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> I'd never owned one until they ran a $50 free credit for new customers promo last summer.  The network in Japan and the VPS performance are good, and they monitor their services and send out emails (and updates) the second there is a problem (hardware, network) which brings me to the next part of my review: maybe I just got stuck on a dud node but there have been 3 _"issues affecting the physical hardware your Linode resides on_" that resulted in downtime of 20-50 minutes each time and reboots and one time when the VPS froze and had to be rebooted in the 5 months I've used them totaling almost 2 hours of downtime.  The hardware problems and freezing put that VPS's uptime ranking near the bottom of the ones I currently use...not what I was expecting given the praise Linode receives.  The node I'm on is one of the newer Xeon® E5-2680 v2 nodes.


Hm...  See I saw all the praise linode got but I never really cared.  Mostly since nothing of theirs really "surprised" me.  It seemed like a more expensive DigitalOcean at the time (until they reduced prices that is). 

Ehh... that's not good.  Right now I have a Vultr Japan, but I'm willing to switch that out for a Linode Japan since Vultr Japan's network in my opinion needs work... like a ton of work.  

Maybe I'll sign up once they get their second Japan location up.  It seems Japan's in hot demand.


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Very good news... love Linode https://community.centminmod.com/threads/digitalocean-vs-linode-vs-vultr-48gb-16-cpus-centminmodbench-sh-results.1389/


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 17, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ehh... that's not good.  Right now I have a Vultr Japan, but I'm willing to switch that out for a Linode Japan since Vultr Japan's network in my opinion needs work... like a ton of work.
> 
> Maybe I'll sign up once they get their second Japan location up.  It seems Japan's in hot demand.


For about $7.90 you can get an OpenStack KVM w/1GB RAM /100GB storage /unlimited bandwidth at ConoHa (owned by GMO Internet).  Ablenet's KVM plans start at about $5.50 monthly (as low as $4.20 if paid annually) for 512MB RAM/50GB storage/unlimited bandwidth.  Both of them offer free trials and accept international orders.


----------

